# dually on the beach



## dstealinghome

anyone else have dually with slide in camper ?? running it on the beach


----------



## southerlytide

*dually*

I do. chevy dually lance 881 where do you go?


----------



## dstealinghome

i have a 09 ford 350 with a artic fox 990 now


----------



## basstardo

Don't see too many dualies on the beach, but I did see one this past weekend at the Point.


----------



## AbuMike

I have seen a few. Mostly stuck or about to be. With the extra wide rear track you are always pushing sand and very easy to stick one.

and this is #1000


----------



## oldsalt737

A dually on the beach can create a completely different set of problems. One of which concerns the pressure in the rear tires. When airing down, you need to be sure that an air gap is maintained between each set of tires. If too much air is let out, the inner and outer tire will rub together and cause excessive heat which will lead to a failure.


----------



## ffemtreed

some beaches don't allow duallys (DRW) on the sand. If you plan on getting a truck for surf fishing don't get a dually!


----------



## Orest

*Here in Md*

am pretty sure they are not permitted on AI.


----------



## Big E

Duallys definetly not allowed on AI on the MD side.


----------



## southerlytide

Youall are quick to downgrade duallies on the beach first ,with the proper knowledge of beach driving, adding a spacer for the rear wheel elimanates tire rub, airing down is the key find that right pressure that works. the rear tires have a big footprint.Self recovery is a must I watched a tow truck pull a bronco off Carolina beach he didnt air down buryed it


----------

